# A Beginners Coffee Corner...!



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Though I should post a pic of what I am working with these days...

It is a fairly entry-level set-up, but everyone has to start somewhere! Very happy with the Classic and surprised by the MM grinder so far. It is producing a grind fine enough for me to be able to produce what I think are decent enough espresso's. Having said that, I always drink latte's/flat whites, so maybe the benefits of a better grinder may not be so apparent? Not sure. Anyway, the grinder was only a tenner from eBay, so is certainly better than buying ready-ground. I noticed a good improvement when I moved to grinding my own beans.

Just when I think I have got all I need something else crops up! Just yesterday I finally got around to purchasing some proper latte/cappa cups and even that seems to have made a difference to the end result. Also bought some demi-tasse cups so will have to try to develop a taste for espresso! Next on the list has to be a steam wand upgrade I think...

Cheers Guys!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Zouche said:


> Next on the list has to be a steam wand upgrade I think...


Most definitely.

Good to hear you've already noticed an improvement by grinding fresh.

The Gaggia Classic could last you years.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup. What about a tamping mat/stand?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I like it, a nice set up.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> A nice setup. What about a tamping mat/stand?


When I am making a brew I put a teatowel folded in half in front of the machine. I use this to tamp on with th added bonus that it catches all the excess grounds and can be used to wipe up any mess! I did originally want a tamp mat but feel my current arrangement works ok. That would all change if a got my self a doserless grinder I'm sure









So, yes I think the next investment will have to be the wand upgrade as I feel that the shots are coming out very acceptable (to me) and so far I only drink milk-based drinks. The foaming of the milk is not ideal, so I feel it is justified!


----------



## CoffeeCrazy (May 10, 2011)

A really nice start! Nice setup. was it more expensive than a lovely cocktail dress??


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking good. You can do a mod on the grinder to get finer grinds. I dont understand the doserless grinder bit? Yours isnt now and what differnce would a grinder without one make later?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Looking good. You can do a mod on the grinder to get finer grinds. I dont understand the doserless grinder bit? Yours isnt now and what differnce would a grinder without one make later?


Hi Paul,

Have since moved house, so trying to organise my corner in a new kitchen at the mo!

I had heard that the MM's could be modded, but have been getting what I consider to be pretty good results at the moment. On 2 clicks above finest I get a very acceptable 2fl Oz in 25 secs. Any finer and I can choke the Classic, which sounds like it is behaving as it should at the mo?

When I mentioned the doserless grinder I was referring to the type that you put the PF directly into and grind directly into it rather than into another hopper. Not explained very well!!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Ahhh i see you might get a mat because the coffee wont go everywhere anymore lol.

The Dosserless grinders i think are really good as IMO the look better and its one operation.

Others im sure will say different.

Cheers

PaulN


----------

